# Sticky  NFs On A Team



## Functianalyst

*These descriptions* can be found on Best Fit Types.

*ENFJ On A Team *

*How ENFJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about connecting and mentoring. They see potential in others and are usually good at spotting talent within a team. They know people need lots of attention and commitment and want the same in return. Nurturing relationships is vital to them and they want that on their teams, so they require a sense of connection, to feel known, understood, needed, reassured, and praised in the team environment. They tend to invest a lot in relationships, which sometimes can create a standard on the team that others may not be able to live up to. Yet teammates are likely to feel at ease with them and open up. Tending to be open and sharing, they expect others to self-disclose to help build relationships as well as resolve issues. They are likely to see extreme attention to a task and an abrupt style in others as neglecting the relationships. Such communication often leads to hurt feelings, which they nurse internally.

*How ENFJs Deal with Conflict*
When conflict occurs within the team, they will want to talk about the problems and heal the conflict before going on. When there is too much conflict and ongoing disharmony, they have a tendency to withdraw. They hate when people are demeaned or mistreated and will stand up for someone who is.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ENFJs… *
Provide an open, harmonious, and sharing environment where they and others can feel safe to self-disclose. Give them time and space to develop logical arguments or explanations. Give them lots of genuine positive feedback because they value the approval of others and often feel undervalued. Provide opportunities for interaction, both task related and social. Most of all, frame the work of the team in a context of some higher purpose.

*How ENFJs Approach Doing Work*
They will want ample opportunity to communicate and share values and the vision. In the work of the team they will seek ways to help team members grow and develop. Often they will notice potential in team members that might be ignored and then they will work to find ways to bring out that potential for the benefit of the team and the individual. Defining and assigning roles is one way they accomplish this.

*How ENFJs Make Decisions*
They tend to make quick decisions when a task needs to be done and want to get it accomplished right away. When given new information, they tend to withdraw mentally to visualize the impact of new information on the people involved and the vision.

*How ENFJs Respond to Change*
When a change happens, they will first check the change for its effect on their vision of the identity and integrity of the group/team/organization and the individuals in it. If it doesn’t match their vision, they’ll fight the change. They will need time alone to integrate new data and incorporate it into a new vision. They will often want to research information to help others deal with a change.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ENFP On A Team *

*How ENFPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about being on the same wavelength as others, getting involved at a personal, empathic level. They read and mirror other people’s moods and intended meanings, so team members often feel perfectly understood by them. They usually establish rapport instantly in a way that uniquely connects with another person. Discussing and resolving deep issues is important to them. Often sparking such conversations, they are frequently catalysts for change, moving the team along in its development. In a team meeting, they are often at the center of attention without being the topic of conversation. They want everyone to engage and on the team will work endlessly to get engagement, yet they find it hard to communicate their own needs or ideas and forget to talk about themselves.

*How ENFPs Deal with Conflict*
While they prefer happy and upbeat relationships, when conflict occurs, they usually want to engage in a dialog to work it out. Nothing upsets them more than when a teammate refuses to talk through a situation they’ve decided is worth resolving. Since they want to resolve the conflict and keep the team connected and moving along, they are usually willing to compromise if a true win-win agreement can’t be worked out.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ENFPs… *
Provide a team environment that is genuine and understanding of their uniqueness and the importance of people-oriented issues. Provide minimal insistence on rules, systems, and procedures. Honor their need to authentically live with themselves, which will drive their decisions. If you don’t take their expressions and contributions seriously, they may withdraw. Most of all, acknowledge their ideas and help them work through them.

*How ENFPs Approach Doing Work*
They have a tendency to see a lot of options and will want to brainstorm and explore those options as they come up. They prefer to have the choice of approaching tasks creatively rather than by the book. Liking people they work with will be just as important as the work, so they will want to spend some time getting to know people—what people’s roles are and how everyone relates. They are likely to get a quick impression of what needs to be done and then enthusiastically get people involved in getting it underway.

*How ENFPs Make Decisions*
They tend to make quick decisions in response to opportunities that match the “ideal”; otherwise, they may deliberate over choosing the one right thing. All the options they see can overwhelm them if they are not thoroughly in touch with their values and how those values line up with the goals of the team/organization. On a team, they will want to reach consensual decisions as often as possible.

*How ENFPs Respond to Change*
When a change fits with their values and their vision, they jump right in, suggesting ideas of how to make the change happen. Often they seek change to stimulate growth; however, they can resist change that seems to go against personal, team, or organizational identity. Sometimes they get stuck in their expectations of what should happen based on earlier experiences. Then they need to hear a new perspective in order to feel new excitement about the change.


----------



## Functianalyst

*INFJ On A Team* 

*How INFJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about supporting human potential. They often show a talent for developing and guiding people, so putting them in a coaching role on the team benefits all. It is often painful, however, when they offer insights or advice and teammates choose not to take it. Others may see them as either more outgoing or more critical than they are. They often come to team relationships with pre-established expectations but are willing to change if met with new information or new teammates. They quickly pick up on insincerity and withdraw if someone on the team is superficial or obviously doesn’t care. 

*How INFJs Deal with Conflict*
They typically don’t like conflict but won’t avoid it if it can improve relationships or lead to growth. Therefore, they are likely catalysts for airing team issues within the group. When conflict occurs, they first withdraw to sort it out, then seek to have a conversation where the conflict can be addressed. They realize the importance of keeping their emotions in check and not saying things that can damage relationships.

*To Forge Better Relationships with INFJs… *
Provide a team environment that focuses on people and their needs. Try to create an open, honest, and sincere relationship with them and help them create that kind of relationship with others on the team. Give them genuine, meaningful feedback, which does not always have to be positive, to let them know you are aware of their contributions. Most of all, frame the work of the team as having a meaningful purpose that goes beyond everyday routine.

*How INFJs Approach Doing Work*
They have a tendency to spend a fair amount of up-front reflection time to mentally get a sense of where the project and the team are going so will likely disengage from the group momentarily. They want a course of action or reference points to help team members know when they are on track. They see the value in defining roles so tasks can get done and matching the right team members with the tasks to accomplish the vision. Once underway, they are quite likely to be very time and task focused unless the team gets derailed or people clearly need attending to in order to be productive.

*How INFJs Make Decisions*
They tend to make decisions rather quickly if new information matches the vision. If it doesn’t, they will want time to integrate the information into their vision and adjust the vision or reject the information. They might be prone to inaction when they get overwhelmed with the physical realities of a situation or when they have no idea of what the next step should be.

*How INFJs Respond to Change*
When a change doesn’t match their vision of what is going to happen, they must trust that others are really looking out for the good of the people. This will help them adjust their vision, especially if accompanied by a good argument with a strong rationale and with new insights and evidence.


----------



## Functianalyst

*INFP On A Team *

*How INFPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about making space for others to participate fully. They like to help others accept themselves and believe in themselves. They have a talent for reading between the lines, hearing what hasn’t been said, and getting a sense of what needs to be said and done. They want others to have a sense of purpose and ethics and to be congruent with these in their behavior. Knowing people’s intentions helps them feel comfortable with their relationships on the team. They honor and accept as valid the communication or feeling teammates express when sharing something that is important to them—and expect others to do the same. They often relate through stories and metaphors, bridging differences by emphasizing and building on similarities and providing gentle encouragement. Sharing beliefs is important to them, yet it is sometimes difficult for them to put into words the things that really matter to them. They tend to do a lot of mental rehearsal in problem solving so may appear quiet and withdrawn in team meetings.

*How INFPs Deal with Conflict*
Their first response to conflict is usually to wait and see what is involved. Then they will go with the flow of what is happening, working to bring out all sides of an issue and resolve deeper issues that are likely at the root of the conflict. The worst kind of conflict to them occurs when their values are challenged as not worthy or when they feel a sense of betrayal. They want people, themselves included, to be listened to with respect and openness.

*To Forge Better Relationships with INFPs… *
Provide a team environment that holds a sense of integrity and opportunities for fostering wholeness, harmony, mental health, and growth in others. Be sure to validate and affirm them as individuals. Give them the flexibility to capitalize on bursts of energy and not be berated for the lulls in between. Recognize the value in their impressions rather than force them to be explicit. Let them work alone as they need to, yet provide them with opportunities to meaningfully connect with others. Most of all, help them find personal meaning in the team project.

*How INFPs Approach Doing Work*
They have a tendency to go with the flow until they have enough information to integrate into a complete picture. They like to play with a lot of ideas. If they get a sense that things are not going in the right direction, they will make suggestions to try to turn the situation around. Their usually gentle informing style is amazingly powerful. When they are dedicated to a purpose, they can be tireless in their search for supporting information and data. 

*How INFPs Make Decisions*
They tend to make fast decisions about whether something or someone is congruent or not but may decide slowly about what actions to take and what direction to pursue. They want to be sure they’ve got all the information, and then once they get a clear sense that important values are not violated and actions will be congruent with those values, then they act quickly. Inaction may result if personal values conflict with the external demands for action or if many differing values have to be reconciled and unified in one decision.

*How INFPs Respond to Change*
When change is necessary, they tend to hold tight to a kind of artistic control, checking for congruity with values. They are open to change when they have some creative input into the process and they feel the change will increase the likelihood of an even higher quality outcome. They will want to be sure everyone’s voice is heard and consensus is reached wherever possible


----------

